# Best Wet food?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So who makes the best wet food, guys? Harry continues to kind of fiddle with this food... I thought I had things all fixed... but I've got a super spoiled Dog on my hands it seems.

So I grabbed a can of Nutro Max wet food last night(I know, not the best company but ingredient list looks pretty decent and Menards was selling them for 1.19/can).... And of course, he gobbles his kibble right down with just about 1/4 of the can mixed in. I figure I may as well just spoil him and not worry about it any more. He deserves it 

I know(at least I think) most of the wet food is made at just a few facilities in the country. I'm only going to use the food as a topper with his kibble. I doubt I'll need more than a couple cans/week.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> So who makes the best wet food, guys? Harry continues to kind of fiddle with this food... I thought I had things all fixed... but I've got a super spoiled Dog on my hands it seems.
> 
> So I grabbed a can of Nutro Max wet food last night(I know, not the best company but ingredient list looks pretty decent and Menards was selling them for 1.19/can).... And of course, he gobbles his kibble right down with just about 1/4 of the can mixed in. I figure I may as well just spoil him and not worry about it any more. He deserves it
> 
> I know(at least I think) most of the wet food is made at just a few facilities in the country. I'm only going to use the food as a topper with his kibble. I doubt I'll need more than a couple cans/week.


If you just plan to use a little, look into ZiwiPeak!

Moist Dog Food | ZiwiPeak


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Tripett personally along with Ziwipeak. Wellness and Evo make all meat toppers. NVI has a food that is meat and organ, then 5% veggies and other.

Tiki Dog makes an interesting food too. $50 a can. Highly doubt anyone would splurge on it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I asked this question elsewhere, the answers were Natures Variety Instinct, Ziwi Peak and a "W" one (not Wellness, Wuerva maybe?)


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Weruva is one of the most pro Chinese companies there is.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, I'd like some confidence in where the stuff is being produced. It doesn't need some awe-struck ingredient list with freshly Bering Sea caught Salmon.... 

Aren't most of the canned foods made at just a couple facilities in the U.S.?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I top my foster/rescues kibble with one of these three Trippet, Natures Instinct all meat, or Wellness grain free. I also will use an egg or canned fish as a topper if I'm out of canned dog food


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I keep a few quality cans of dogfood for emergencies and this one made in NZ (which might make it prohibitive in US if they whack the price up) is 'kiwi canine zeal', they do a few flavours but the one I have here is 'Ocean Fish, Salmon & Vegetables'
ingredients are: ocean fish, salmon, peas, carrots, potato, stabiliser, vitamins and minerals, omega oils, taurine, NZ green lipped mussel and Q10 co-enzyme and it comes in a 390g can.
WELCOME TO PETFOODNZ - producers of pure New Zealand pet food. Manufacturers of quality New Zealand Petfood - PetfoodNZ


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I love Tripett, but is can get a little pricey for multiple dogs. 

But I use a lot of Evangers. I know some people have said they has issues with them, but I never have. Dogs love the food and it is affordable. Evangers Gold Duck and Sweet Potato is the main one I use b/c I can feed it to all the dogs. Also like Eagle Pack Lamb.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't give in Kevin. Ignore it. You may be feeding too much and the dog is just compensating. Dogs will also normally eat less when it gets warm suddenly even in winter.

Take the food away after 10 minutes and try again the next feeding. You will create a picky dog that will just expect something else.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I like Tripett personally along with Ziwipeak. Wellness and Evo make all meat toppers. NVI has a food that is meat and organ, then 5% veggies and other.
> 
> Tiki Dog makes an interesting food too. *$50 a can*. Highly doubt anyone would splurge on it.


$50 for ONE CAN?!?!?!? OMG! I don't know anyone that would spend that kind of money on dog food. I could see if it was for a case, but not one one can, OMG!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Maybe she means $5.00 a can?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Don't give in Kevin. Ignore it. .


How about letting the poster decide how he would like to care for his dog? considering the poster asked on another thread for suggestions, it seems like his mind has been made up. Why is it so hard for you to allow people to live their life the way they deem fit?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Felix said:


> $50 for ONE CAN?!?!?!? OMG! I don't know anyone that would spend that kind of money on dog food. I could see if it was for a case, but not one one can, OMG!





sozzle said:


> Maybe she means $5.00 a can?


Nope, $50. You have to go see the formulas. They're crazy! I'd love to know how many people actually buy them. It'd cost $200 to feed Duke for one day! http://www.petropics.com/Kauai.htm
I'd honestly consider eating the can myself...


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Nope, $50. You have to go see the formulas. They're crazy! I'd love to know how many people actually buy them. It'd cost $200 to feed Duke for one day!


OMG. WHOA. I spend a lot on my animal buying Ziwipeak (which looked better to me!) but uh, I'd go broke buying this stuff LOL My girlfriend would probably leave me, too! LOL


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Weruva is one of the most pro Chinese companies there is.


and it wasn't even a "W" food, it was Nature's Logic.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> I love Tripett, but is can get a little pricey for multiple dogs.
> 
> But I use a lot of Evangers. I know some people have said they has issues with them, but I never have. Dogs love the food and it is affordable. Evangers Gold Duck and Sweet Potato is the main one I use b/c I can feed it to all the dogs. Also like Eagle Pack Lamb.


I remember an Evangers issue where what was on the label as a protein wasn't in the can.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I remember an Evangers issue where what was on the label as a protein wasn't in the can.


Whoa! I just read about it here: FDA Warning Letter to Evanger's Pet Food Company

It said the lamb one had bovine in it. But it said the duck had no duck and didn't list an alternate protein!? So was there no meat protein at all? Sheesh. I would trust Nature's Logic -- I'm happy with their product..


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Nope, $50. You have to go see the formulas. They're crazy! I'd love to know how many people actually buy them. It'd cost $200 to feed Duke for one day! Tiki Dog Brand Dog Food - Kauai Luau - Succulent Chicken On Brown Rice With Sweet Potato, Prawns, Egg, Garlic And Kale In Lobster Consomm
> I'd honestly consider eating the can myself...


I found a case of 14oz cans to be $52 on this web site. That's 12 cans so each can would be $4.42. That's a much better price in my opinion. You almost gave me a heart attack there! Whew!

Product Search | PetFlow.com


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Sahara...where did you see it for $50 a can? You sure you didn't misread it or something? My friend sells the tiki cat and tiki dog products at his store (and highly recommends them) but they are nowhere near that much lol


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Felix said:


> I found a case of 14oz cans to be $52 on this web site. That's 12 cans so each can would be $4.42. That's a much better price in my opinion. You almost gave me a heart attack there! Whew!
> 
> Product Search | PetFlow.com





meggels said:


> Sahara...where did you see it for $50 a can? You sure you didn't misread it or something? My friend sells the tiki cat and tiki dog products at his store (and highly recommends them) but they are nowhere near that much lol


Ahh, makes much more sense. I think I was in price shock then. Heck, I'd try their cans then!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

My cat is eating the Tiki can cat food. Didn't know they made a dog food. She doesn't eat any of the chunk though so probably won't buy it again. She licks up all the juice and eats the pate like stuff, but the whole food pieces, she won't touch. Cats can be such a pain sometimes!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been feeding Weruva.... just as a topper. I know it's made in Thailand, but I feel confident in them. I like that it's super easy to mix, it looks like people food, it's low in fat, and I like the ingredients. It's a bit pricey. If I can find something cheaper that's just as good and of the same kind of consistency, I'd feed that.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I've been feeding Weruva.... just as a topper. I know it's made in Thailand, but I feel confident in them. I like that it's super easy to mix, it looks like people food, it's low in fat, and I like the ingredients. It's a bit pricey. If I can find something cheaper that's just as good and of the same kind of consistency, I'd feed that.


Don't feel too confident in them. Weruva is part of a group trying to sway the public opinion in a China friendly way.
Making Made in China Pet Foods Awesome


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Kevin, the dog is playing you. Assuming there is no underlying medical condition, just take the food away and teach him a lesson.

He will come back tail between his legs and eat.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

There is no difference in the quality of canned foods. Weruva is no better than the stuff you get at feed stores for 1/4 the price.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Monster, I've read many people say that canned food is superior to dry food. More meat, less processing, etc...

Harry goes nuts over it. He loves it and I enjoy seeing him happy. It stresses me out when I see him not eating. 

If it costs me less than 25 cents/day(I only have to add a spoonful or so)... is there anything wrong with doing it? I respect what you are saying--I've spoiled him. I guess I just want you to see where I'm coming from.

You obviously know a ton about Dog nutrition and I'm cool with your passion. Even if it rubs some people the wrong way out here... I think you add to the forum. Just humor me, what is a trustworthy brand of Wet food. I'm not comfortable with anything Diamond or Merrick.... and anything coming in from China.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Slightly off subject as regards type of food, but my good friend's little dog Sparky (cavoodle) who is raw fed and has always loved his food suddenly went off it, would sniff it and walk away and she was getting worried as he is very active and only small and she was worried that he wasn't getting the nutrition he needed. (not showing any symptoms of being ill etc) So in the end after tempting him with all sorts of things she reverted to only feeding him in the evening once a day. She had been feeding him in the morning as well and he just wasn't interested. The little bugger was playing her too and now eats with gusto....but I think he just wasn't that hungry unlike my boy who would eat every meal put in front of him even if it was 4 times a day!
Kevin I hope you find a food for your boy, you must have heaps of choices in USA?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

sozzle said:


> Kevin I hope you find a food for your boy, you must have heaps of choices in USA?



Yeah, we do. But its not New Zealand


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Monster, I've read many people say that canned food is superior to dry food. More meat, less processing, etc...
> 
> Harry goes nuts over it. He loves it and I enjoy seeing him happy. It stresses me out when I see him not eating.
> 
> ...


If you want to indulge him, forget canned food and spend the money on raw green tripe, or just take an egg yolk and mix it in or mix in a powder protein/fat supplement like Annamaet Impact.

If you really want to buy something canned just to get him to eat buy Pedigree, seriously. Pedigree is just as good as any canned food sold.

Blue Seal also make canned foods in big giant cans, that is another option.

Canned foods with by-products are the most palatable.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

FWIW, I feed my dogs a tablespoon or two in their kibble as well every evening. I honestly don't put too much stock into what kind because it literally only makes up such a small portion of their daily diet. With that said, their favorite is the Simply Nourish canned--specifically the salmon one. I love how it's not chunks like a lot of canned food is. It mixes nice and they devour it. They also really like Merrick, which I know you specifically said you don't want--but I am not thrilled with their canned since they changed the texture of it. (the chunk stuff--not the nice consistency they used to have). I usually just grab whatever I can find on a good deal when I'm at the store and I only use about 3 cans a week for my 3 dogs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> If you want to indulge him, forget canned food and spend the money on raw green tripe, or just take an egg yolk and mix it in or mix in a powder protein/fat supplement like Annamaet Impact.
> 
> If you really want to buy something canned just to get him to eat buy Pedigree, seriously. Pedigree is just as good as any canned food sold.
> 
> ...


I'm curious what makes you say that Pedigree is just as good as any other canned food?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> If you want to indulge him, forget canned food and spend the money on raw green tripe, or just take an egg yolk and mix it in or mix in a powder protein/fat supplement like Annamaet Impact.
> 
> If you really want to buy something canned just to get him to eat buy Pedigree, seriously. Pedigree is just as good as any canned food sold.
> 
> ...


Agreed with green tripe and egg, however, I am suprised that you are recommending a canned dog food that is using food coloring, among other things that I would avoid. 

Here is Pedigree's canned food: View All Products | Really Good Food For Dogs | PEDIGREE


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

meggels said:


> I'm curious what makes you say that Pedigree is just as good as any other canned food?


Because water is water. That looks like any other canned food, protein, some carbohydrate, fat and water. Paying 4 times as much for something named Wok The Dog, Spots Stew or Grammy's Pot Pie doesn't change the fact that canned food is mostly water.

Pedigree Chopped canned looks pretty good actually just a simple can of meat products and some rice.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I would agree that from what I've noticed, most canned foods are pretty good. Even the 'bad' brands canned foods never look nearly as bad as their dry food. And I'm pretty sure canned food is only made at a few manufacturing facilities? Lotus is one of the only ones with their own cannery.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

alright, I'm really lost now, Monster. I always thought that canned food contained MORE meat, nutrients, protein, etc... than dry food???

Now its all water? Seriously? In what context are you saying this?... IE--I mean, technically, the human BODY is 70-80% water. Well, when I open the can I sure wouldn't call it water. Explain please.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> alright, I'm really lost now, Monster. I always thought that canned food contained MORE meat, nutrients, protein, etc... than dry food???
> 
> Now its all water? Seriously? In what context are you saying this?... IE--I mean, technically, the human BODY is 70-80% water. Well, when I open the can I sure wouldn't call it water. Explain please.


75 to 80% of the weight/content of canned food is water. Dogs will have more or less the same water intake per day regardless of food. So when you buy wet canned food you are shifting the source of water from free tap water to paid "commercial" water. On a dry matter basis wet foods typically are in the 32 to 37% protein and 25 to 28% fat range. A classic type 30/20 food will be around 32% protein and 22% fat. A newer grain free food will typically be at or above the canned food protein levels.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

so do you agree, Vike?.... that all canned foods are the same and you are basically just buying expensive cans of water?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, for what it's worth. I was just looking after a dog that is fed Beneful, the wet food in the plastic tub. I dropped the dog off and accidentally left the food in my car from Friday to Tuesday in the Florida sun. It was up over 80 those days, and of course it's a lot hotter in a locked car.
Now, when I found that food, it did not stink at all. Not one bit. Which is kindof scary to me.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> Paying 4 times as much for something named Wok The Dog, Spots Stew or Grammy's Pot Pie doesn't change the fact that canned food is mostly water.


I have to admit, this post did make me laugh.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Kevin, due to the water content you need to feed 3-4 cans of food to equal 3-4 cups roughly of a 30/20 or most GF foods. A good 30/20 is around $.25 a cup compared to a can which can cost $2 -$3 per can. Maybe a bit less than $2 a can for the high-end ones but not much.

If your are going to buy canned food to doll up a dry food with a few teaspoons per day the amount of nutrition is worth zero.

Even Pedigree is expensive compared to even great dry foods.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

There are definitely better canned foods than pedigree out there and I wouldn't be caught dead feeding that. Get a couple of cans of Natures Variety Instinct grain free and tell me it's just as good as Pedigree.........NOT


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I give my guys trippet with their kibble, oh man, they think it's wonderful! I also give yogurt, honest kitchen, pumpkin, scrambled eggs, and other things. But there is *nothing* like trippet to get them excited about eating!
I give them a fair amt. of it, I buy it by the case so it's cheaper that way. 
Besides them really liking it, I think that it's good for them.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> There are definitely better canned foods than pedigree out there and I wouldn't be caught dead feeding that. Get a couple of cans of Natures Variety Instinct grain free and tell me it's just as good as Pedigree.........NOT


Canned is canned, no material difference except price. One is 78% water and one is 75% water. Saying "meat" is better than by-products is just a human, emotional reaction. If you think the stuff in Nature's Variety is what you would eat, then you are mistaken.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Canned is canned, no material difference except price. One is 78% water and one is 75% water. Saying "meat" is better than by-products is just a human, emotional reaction. If you think the stuff in Nature's Variety is what you would eat, then you are mistaken.


I beg to differ. The ingredients in the canned food I use are venison meat, venison liver, venison heart, venison tripe, green mussels... so uh, no, they're not all the same. Show me another food that lists what cuts are in the food. Do it. I'm waiting.

And I'd probably be better off eating this canned food than some things I eat LOL


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> . Saying "meat" is better than by-products is just a human, emotional reaction. /QUOTE]
> 
> Again, wrong. I feed chicken feet, I feed chicken heads, I feed rabbit heads, I feed all kinds of hearts, I feed fur when it's on the animal, I feed a variety of organs. But when by-products is listed, there's no way to know it's not all chicken feet, or all feathers, or all intestines. That's the problem. It's not hard to figure out a raw feeder isn't disturbed by by-products, but we don't ever feed solely by-products and there's no way on earth you can prove what by-products are being used and what the ratio is of variety. Try to think about what you're saying before you write it. It's not had to realize no animal should be fed a dog food with by-products in it. You have to have close to the WHOLE animal to justify by-products. Like my dogs get two chicken feet a month when they eat their whole chicken over the course of the month. You have no way of showing me that bag with by-products listed on it isn't all intestines and chicken feet. you just don't know. and THAT is why we stay away. Our animals mean more to us than feeding an "I don't know." you might want to think about your animals and what they deserve.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Back when I fed kibble I added canned to it... and then for NO reason other than cost I decided it was really overpriced and it was so much cheaper to look at the ingredients on the can, throw some bargain meat and veggies in the crock pot, and make an entire pot of my own "topper" for like $10 and not spend $30 per case on canned foods. 
Because I only used it as a topper I didn't bother balancing it all out, just threw in come ground meat (turkey, beef, pork... whatever) and whatever else was in the fridge. I didn't follow a carnivore diet for the dogs back then so there always veggies, and sometimes quinoa. The dogs liked it, and NOW looking back at it, it was not only cheaper, but because I did it in the crock pot it was literally maybe 5 minutes of "work" and healthier. Plus I knew the quality of ingredients going on. 

Just a thought.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> monster'sdad said:
> 
> 
> > . Saying "meat" is better than by-products is just a human, emotional reaction.
> ...


He's right you'r wrong again. Apply some nutritional knowledge and some logic and you'll figure out what you are saying makes no sense. Look at the spec sheet for some of the by-product products on the market and you'll see they are 95% digestible with a nicely spread out amino acid profile. You don't get that with feet, feathers, fur or what have you. How digestible do you think feathers are? By-products compared to "pure" meals are great. In fact I know of a big brand that are in the process of doing a 180 on the whole by-product issue. Kudos to them but no doubt the ingredient police will make a big hoopla out of it.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> so do you agree, Vike?.... that all canned foods are the same and you are basically just buying expensive cans of water?


I really haven't looked too closely at canned foods so I have very little knowledge on what brand is better, if any. But yes, you are paying for water. Since you will only use it as a topper now and then I think any brand would be ok really, without claiming they are equal. Maybe there are some nasty ones out there, don't know?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I would agree that from what I've noticed, most canned foods are pretty good. Even the 'bad' brands canned foods never look nearly as bad as their dry food. And I'm pretty sure canned food is only made at a few manufacturing facilities? Lotus is one of the only ones with their own cannery.


Annyone remember wait for it... Menu Foods!? They are not dead. Let's see where this Menu Foods link leads. To my knowledge they are the biggest manufacturer of wet food in North America.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Kevin, look at the labels. Moisture runs froms 75% - 85% with some of the expensive foods like Weruva being 85% water in many cases costing $3 a can.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I beg to differ. The ingredients in the canned food I use are venison meat, venison liver, venison heart, venison tripe, green mussels... so uh, no, they're not all the same. Show me another food that lists what cuts are in the food. Do it. I'm waiting.
> 
> And I'd probably be better off eating this canned food than some things I eat LOL


In the end the amino acids are exactly the same. 

As for not knowing what you are getting with by-products, that is foolish thinking. These products are sold and made to spec so they don't vary much. The idea that "chicken meal" is unilaterally better just because of the name is completely wrong.

By-Products are equal to or superior in many cases, especially when you want to control ash levels, and I wouldn't have an issue if the protein in the dry I use went to Pet Food Grade By-Products. 

Dogs don't actually require protein, they require amino acids, so it doesn't matter much which part of the animal it comes from.

The canned you listed has virtually no nutrition (78% water) unless you spend about $10 a day on multiple cans. That is $36,500 over the life of the dog at a minimum. So, go for it.

I spend about $1 per day per dog and my dogs are at close to three times the weight of your dog. Mine eat better as well.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Would you say feeding something like Cesar's wet food as a little topper each day isn't much different than feeding other things?

I always thought they were so gross, but still give them to Jackson occasionally. My dads dogs have always been fed those with their dry food so I give Jackson them when we go over there. Never had any noticeable issues from eating them twice a week...

My problem has always been cans going bad. With one 16lb dog who only uses a bit of wet food each day as a topper, I've wasted a lot of money throwing cans away that still were half full. So that's when I started buying the smaller Weruva cans.

You can get those Cesar containers real cheap and they're the perfect size. I just never felt comfortable feeding them every day, even if it is just a spoonfull.

But here's the ingredients to one: SUFFICIENT WATER FOR PROCESSING, BEEF BY-PRODUCTS, ANIMAL LIVER, CHICKEN, MEAT BY-PRODUCTS, BACON, CHEESE, CHICKEN BY-PRODUCTS, SOY FLOUR, CALCIUM CARBONATE, SODIUM TRIPOLYPHOSPHATE, CARRAGEENAN, WHEAT FLOUR, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, NATURAL FLAVOR, MAGNESIUM PROTEINATE, XANTHAN GUM, DRIED YAM, ADDED COLOR, GUAR GUM, CASSIA GUM, SALT, ERYTHORBIC ACID, ROTISSERIE CHICKEN FLAVOR, ZINC SULFATE, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, RED #3, MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE, COPPER SULFATE, SODIUM NITRITE (FOR COLOR RETENTION), d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE (VITAMIN B1), VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT. 

I also try to get low fat canned foods. I know it changes when converted to dry matter basis, but that's why I was buying Weruva because after Jackson's supposed pancreatitis-thingy he came down with, I prefer to keep things a bit lower. Weruva is only about 2% fat wet. But Cesar is only about 3.5%. I also looked into Earthborn's wet foods which aren't too expensive.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

DaViking said:


> He's right you'r wrong again. Apply some nutritional knowledge and some logic and you'll figure out what you are saying makes no sense. Look at the spec sheet for some of the by-product products on the market and you'll see they are 95% digestible with a nicely spread out amino acid profile. You don't get that with feet, feathers, fur or what have you. How digestible do you think feathers are? By-products compared to "pure" meals are great. In fact I know of a big brand that are in the process of doing a 180 on the whole by-product issue. Kudos to them but no doubt the ingredient police will make a big hoopla out of it.


HAHAHA! Get real. Anyone who stands by by-products has no understanding of quality at all. LOL When my dogs eat a whole prey chicken do you really think they're pooping out whole feathers? LMAO Dogs certainly do digest feathers LOL You go right ahead and feed your food with by-products ... go right ahead...hahaha. I shutter to think about the diet of a human who feeds their dogs a diet where the main protein is by-products LMAO think about how much by-products make up a whole animal... It isn't a large percentage so when on earth would a wild animal eat just the by-products of an animal? Yeah, here's this wolf out in the wild finding chicken feet and feathers and and intestines and never any meat because by-products are superior LMAO... yeah, that sounds reaaaaaaaaaaaal healthy.

Come on tell me how: Chicken by-products include head, feet, entrails, lungs, spleen, kidneys, brain, liver, stomach, bones, blood, intestines, and any other part of the carcass not fit for human consumption is healthy ... how can NO MEAT be healthy? Organs and bones make up for about 20% of a prey animal so HOW is this diet of 100% bone/organ ever acceptable?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> But here's the ingredients to one: SUFFICIENT WATER FOR PROCESSING, BEEF BY-PRODUCTS, ANIMAL LIVER.


Uhhh ANIMAL LIVER? Are we talking euthanized animal liver? dead zoo animal liver? Road kill animal liver? What KIND of liver. Creepy.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> HAHAHA! Get real. Anyone who stands by by-products has no understanding of quality at all. LOL When my dogs eat a whole prey chicken do you really think they're pooping out whole feathers? LMAO Dogs certainly do digest feathers LOL You go right ahead and feed your food with by-products ... go right ahead...hahaha. I shutter to think about the diet of a human who feeds their dogs a diet where the main protein is by-products LMAO think about how much by-products make up a whole animal... It isn't a large percentage so when on earth would a wild animal eat just the by-products of an animal? Yeah, here's this wolf out in the wild finding chicken feet and feathers and and intestines and never any meat because by-products are superior LMAO... yeah, that sounds reaaaaaaaaaaaal healthy.


Man have you a lot to learn. Pretty much nothing of what you say is true or even close. Come back when you have put some effort into learning what by-products really are. Everything you need to learn is available with a few google searches.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

by-products don't actually bother me THAT much. I'd be more grossed out by feeding raw food, or giving prey whole still with fur, etc, but that's just ME. I'm not grossed out by the by products because I can't see them I guess LOL. My dog eats a LOT of gross things. I am sure he would munch out in a bowl full of by products before they go into kibble.

But I totally understand your POV, I just wish you would present it in a more mature way. You can present your opinions/facts without the "HAHAHA"'s and "Get reals". It's not really helping. I think it's awesome to be able to present everyone's sides and opinions and facts, etc, but there's no need for snide remarks (from anyone, not directly pointing at one poster).


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, there comes a point where it becomes laughable. This is a pet nutrition site. Everyone on here has an interest in their pet's food. And everyone on here knows that an animal isn't meant to eat a food where the protein source comes solely from by-products. If you noticed the food I feed my cat, that comes from a can, has by-products, I'm not against them either. They have a very important part in the diet. BUT so does MEAT. Meat makes up the majority of the diet and it should be reflected that way in the pet food. So to come on here and say things like all canned foods are the same are simply not true. The canned food my animal eats lists what exactly I'm feeding and no one else can show me that in any other food so that shows right there they are not all the same. the cat food my animal eats assures me the animals used in the food saw daylight. You know, good ole daylight. You wouldn't think they'd need to indicate that, but they do.

It's ignorant and laughable because these people are trying to hard to convince themselves of this crap because they know no one on here is going to buy it!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Well, there comes a point where it becomes laughable. This is a pet nutrition site. Everyone on here has an interest in their pet's food. And everyone on here knows that an animal isn't meant to eat a food where the protein source comes solely from by-products. If you noticed the food I feed my cat, that comes from a can, has by-products, I'm not against them either. They have a very important part in the diet. BUT so does MEAT. Meat makes up the majority of the diet and it should be reflected that way in the pet food. So to come on here and say things like all canned foods are the same are simply not true. It's ignorant and laughable because these people are trying to hard to convince themselves of this crap because they know no one on here is going to buy it!



Well I definitely agree with that. Maybe I missed it, but did anyone say protein source coming from mainly byproducts was best? 

I understand what monsters is saying about canned foods being the "same". Technically speaking, of course they're not the same. But most are coming from the same facilities, most are 80-90% water... I get his point. To pay $4-$6 a can for some of these foods when they're not THAT much better than some others for a lot cheaper. And when a dog is not being fed solely canned food, but it's only being used as a topper, it doesn't make that much of a nutritional difference in their diet.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Well, there comes a point where it becomes laughable. This is a pet nutrition site. Everyone on here has an interest in their pet's food. And everyone on here knows that an animal isn't meant to eat a food where the protein source comes solely from by-products. If you noticed the food I feed my cat, that comes from a can, has by-products, I'm not against them either. They have a very important part in the diet. BUT so does MEAT. Meat makes up the majority of the diet and it should be reflected that way in the pet food. So to come on here and say things like all canned foods are the same are simply not true. The canned food my animal eats lists what exactly I'm feeding and no one else can show me that in any other food so that shows right there they are not all the same. the cat food my animal eats assures me the animals used in the food saw daylight. You know, good ole daylight. You wouldn't think they'd need to indicate that, but they do.
> 
> It's ignorant and laughable because these people are trying to hard to convince themselves of this crap because they know no one on here is going to buy it!


You do know that by-product products comes with a lot of meat right? Meat with added organs, necks, egg refuse etc. At least try to educate yourself a little. This is why by-products usually have a better amino acid profile. Explain to me why a by-product measures 95% digestible if contains an abundance of feathers, beaks or hoofs? Not utilizing by-products is a gross waste of resources.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A lot of the price differences aren't necessarily WHAT is in the can, but rather WHERE it came from.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> A lot of the price differences aren't necessarily WHAT is in the can, but rather WHERE it came from.


True. Like, I wouldn't mind paying the higher prices for Lotus... they have their own cannery. So I know it's coming from a reputable place and not in a huge factory where a gazillion different types of canned foods were being made.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> A lot of the price differences aren't necessarily WHAT is in the can, but rather WHERE it came from.


This is a good poiint. A very good point. I think to some degree most kibbles are the same thing with a different label. I went to the pet store today and decided to buy a bag to donate for the shelter as they had a collection box. I obviously wasn't going to spend the kind of money Orijen would be since I was trying to get the best bang for my buck. So I went with the food that happened to be CHEAPER than beneful but it said on the side that it had no GMO in it and said no by-products and basically told me a lot about the food. I don't even remember the name of it now, but the point is it had similar ingredients to the 200 other bags on the shelves but the fact it told me more about it led me to it. So when people are asking "what is the best" such and such I suppose it might help if we were to follow up with asking Are you looking for the best food in terms of quality ingredients that you can trace? Or are you wanting the best food in terms of the best for your buck? I suppose everybody has different views of the best so it might help to single things out like are you okay with by-products and unnamed animal parts...and then it would be important for posters to respect the person's opinion of the best and not try to push them into believing by-products are good or vice versa if they were okay with by-products.

I really think you might want to look into the homemade toppers and not have to worry about any of this LOL


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

What about Nutrisource? They are running $13.80 per case of 12 on petfooddirect. Which is cheaper than the Pedigree Healthy Digestion at $14.49 on same site. 

Nutrisource

Chicken, Chicken Broth, Chicken Liver, Ocean Fish, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Dried Egg, Dicalcium Phosphate, Guar Gum, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Alfalfa Meal, Calcium Sulfate, Lecithin, Carrageenen, Cranberries, Ascorbic Acid, Choline Chloride, Betaine, Taurine, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Yucca schidigera Extract, Selenium Yeast, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid


Pedigree 
Chicken By-products, Sufficient water for processing, Chicken, Brown Rice, Brewers Rice, Carob Bean Gum, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Carrageenan, Minerals (Potassium Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide), Vegetable Oil, Guar Gum, Dried Yam, Vitamins (Vitamin E, A & D3 Supplements, D-calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate {Vitamin B1}, Biotin), Bay Leaves.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a quick look and Petsmart is having a sale on canned Purina Alpo @ 50 cents/can. If it's only as a topper to "sweeten the deal" this should do fine.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> A lot of the price differences aren't necessarily WHAT is in the can, but rather WHERE it came from.


Yes water and the metal can are heavy. Shipping and handling is a significant part of the cost. WHERE it comes from has nothing to do with quality only cost.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> This is a good poiint. A very good point. I think to some degree most kibbles are the same thing with a different label. I went to the pet store today and decided to buy a bag to donate for the shelter as they had a collection box. I obviously wasn't going to spend the kind of money Orijen would be since I was trying to get the best bang for my buck. So I went with the food that happened to be CHEAPER than beneful but it said on the side that it had no GMO in it and said no by-products and basically told me a lot about the food. I don't even remember the name of it now, but the point is it had similar ingredients to the 200 other bags on the shelves but the fact it told me more about it led me to it. So when people are asking "what is the best" such and such I suppose it might help if we were to follow up with asking Are you looking for the best food in terms of quality ingredients that you can trace? Or are you wanting the best food in terms of the best for your buck? I suppose everybody has different views of the best so it might help to single things out like are you okay with by-products and unnamed animal parts...and then it would be important for posters to respect the person's opinion of the best and not try to push them into believing by-products are good or vice versa if they were okay with by-products.
> 
> I really think you might want to look into the homemade toppers and not have to worry about any of this LOL


How about this. When you push expensive, untested foods from marketing companies that cost 5 times as much with no benefit, you should offer to pay for it.

How does that sound?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Monster you make LMAO..........Tell me that this doesn't look much better than all the crap that's added to Purina, besides if he's using it for a topper he doesn't need all the added nutrients if he's already feeding a quality kibble.

Wellness grain free line
Lamb, Water Sufficient for Processing, Natural Flavors, Cassia Gum, Carrageenan.
This is a naturally preserved product.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> How about this. When you push expensive, untested foods from marketing companies that cost 5 times as much with no benefit, you should offer to pay for it.
> 
> How does that sound?


And again, you can't spout the whole no benefit thing. The canned food I feed my animal is superior and because of that the benefits are great. For instance, the animal food you suggest is so full of carbs an animal will need a dental within a year. My animal, because of the small percentage of carbs, has never needed a dental cleaning. How's that for benefit? 

It is, however, your fault you try to justify feeding what you can afford as quality. LOL We all do our bests, but the difference between you and most of the people on here is they're willing to strive to feed the best and not try to act like the crappy foods are okay to justify them spending as little as possible on foods. 

And one more thing that gets me, if you guys say these foods have proven track records! Dogs have lived long, long lives on them. LOL well, guess what? 1 in 2 dogs now die of cancer. 1 in 200 dogs are diagnosed with canine diabetes each year. HOW are these foods working? You do realize there's NEVER been a case of diabetes in the wild? 35 million of these dogs are considered overweight and 6.7 million are considered clinically obese... show me an obses animal in the wild. Tell me again, though, how good these foods are working out LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Carbs don't really matter much in the way of dentals... texture and consistency of food is going to go much further. ANY dog on a diet consisting of kibble, canned, or pureed food is going to need dentals. Your point there is invalid.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> Yes water and the metal can are heavy. Shipping and handling is a significant part of the cost. WHERE it comes from has nothing to do with quality only cost.


you think ingredients sourced from... say... China... have nothing to do with quality or lack thereof? 
You're only fooling yourself.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> ANY dog on a diet consisting of kibble, canned, or pureed food is going to need dentals. Your point there is invalid.


If that's the case you are lazy and don't live up to you'r responsibilities as a dog parent. I have never ever had any dental work on any dog I have owned, ever. And except for a period raw feeding they have all been eating kibble.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaViking said:


> If that's the case you are lazy and don't live up to you'r responsibilities as a dog parent. I have never ever had any dental work on any dog I have owned, ever. And except for a period raw feeding they have all been eating kibble.


Let me clarify: they will need dental attention. A diet of kibble, canned, and/or pureed food isn't going to solely maintain oral health. There will need to be some kind of attention or care given... be it routinely at home or annually professionally. The diet won't do it for you. 

I assure you I'm living up to m responsibilities as a dog parent... and my dogs have never needed any kind of professional dental care. Those who do not routinely do it at home aren't bad owners though, as long as it's always addressed before causing issue. Sadly, most people wait for there to be fairly advanced gingivitis and decay going on.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I must be crappy owner. I've had to deal with some dental problems with my guys. Its an ordeal brushing their teeth...


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Let me clarify: they will need dental attention. A diet of kibble, canned, and/or pureed food isn't going to solely maintain oral health. There will need to be some kind of attention or care given... be it routinely at home or annually professionally. The diet won't do it for you.
> 
> I assure you I'm living up to m responsibilities as a dog parent... and my dogs have never needed any kind of professional dental care. Those who do not routinely do it at home aren't bad owners though, as long as it's always addressed before causing issue. Sadly, most people wait for there to be fairly advanced gingivitis and decay going on.


Ok, got you. In the end all dogs need tlc in many areas. I literally spend less than 10 minutes per *month* caring for the teeth. It's a non issue.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I must be crappy owner. I've had to deal with some dental problems with my guys. Its an ordeal brushing their teeth...


You're not a crappy owner! Crappy owners recognize the problem and do nothing about it. Some dogs just HAVE dental issues. Some breeds are more prone to them. I don't think someone is a bad owner if they skip the brushing and just get them professionally done as needed. 



DaViking said:


> Ok, got you. In the end all dogs need tlc in many areas. I literally spend less than 10 minutes per *month* caring for the teeth. It's a non issue.


Oh I agree. Having a dog means you'll have to take time to care for them. 
I probably don't clip my dog's nails as often as I should. Bad, bad owner I am...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DaViking said:


> If that's the case you are lazy and don't live up to you'r responsibilities as a dog parent. I have never ever had any dental work on any dog I have owned, ever. And except for a period raw feeding they have all been eating kibble.


Um, my dog will most likely need another dental in his lifetime. In fact probably multiple. He had his first dental at age 3. He's now 4 and tarter is beginning to creep up a bit, and I brush every other day with CET toothpaste, use Petzlife gel, HealthyMouth, Proden Plaqueoff and he also gets bully sticks, Himalyan chews, and other dental sticks. Clearly I'm not lazy. And I have NO problem with getting him another dental if necessary. I prefer them being able to clean REALLY good and check things out, and be able to get right up along the gumline, with him being put under. I think it's wise if every dog has at least one dental cleaning in their life, regardless of how the teeth might look to us, you never know what's really going on until their out. Jackson had a dead tooth that I had NO idea about, would have never known. Just like with people, we can take excellent care of our teeth, but it's still advised to get a yearly cleaning professionally. They just do it better than we ever could.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Ok, got you. In the end all dogs need tlc in many areas. I literally spend less than 10 minutes per *month* caring for the teeth. It's a non issue.


You are lucky! Try having a Yorkie, or other small breed, prone to teeth issues unfortunately.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> You are lucky! Try having a Yorkie, or other small breed, prone to teeth issues unfortunately.


Obviously there are many breeds and mixes that will have issues no matter what. Still, the best thing you can do is to train your puppy from an early stage to accept you fiddling in and around his/her mouth.


----------



## karisma11 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to add to this- it's true that yearly dental cleanings are recommended for all dogs, regardless of how their crowns appear. The majority of the tooth actually lies BELOW the gumline, and without general anesthesia and dental radiographs it is impossible to determine the health of the periodontium. A white appearing crown can actually be hiding severe dental disease.


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

I recommend Wellness Core. For topper in dry food, the 95% meat one is what i use, but for a whole meal regular Wellness canned food is great.


----------



## jariyasur (9 mo ago)

Water does not provide calories, therefore, wet food always has a lower energy density (calories) than dry food. Typical dry diets provide more than 3–4 kcal/g (some diets even higher), whereas wet food provides 0.8–1.5 kcal/g, with some weight loss diets providing even less. dickssportinggoods feedback www.lowes.com survey


----------

